# Simplicity 7116 will not run



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

My dad gave me his 7116 before he passed away. At the time he mentioned the carb might need to be rebuilt. The unit has been starting fine but always had to have the choke on and just barely opened to run. The throttle range was pretty narrow also when it was running. The other day my son moved it and since I have not been able to get it to run. IF I spray starter fluid or some gas in the breather, it will catch and run until that is gone. I replaced the entire carb with an after-market. I am still seeing the same thing of not cranking unless I put starter in the breather. I have verified that gas is flowing freely from the line with both the old and new carb. Filter is new and replaced. To me it is acting like it is not getting fuel for some reason. I did turn the screws all the way in and backed out 1 1/2 turns with no change in what happens. Any suggestions of what to try next would be a great help. I have a new magnedo and spark to put on it as part of the process of replacing some of the older parts, but have not touched those yet.

Thanks
Walter

PS - Forgot to mention this is an older model (70s I think) with the 16HP Briggs and Straton engine.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

those old briggs opposed engines had problems with the coils


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

anyway that being said, I had this engine on one of my mowers years ago, and found that the cylinder heads were not snug. They had vibrated just loose enough that I had to run it with the choke half way, then once it was good and hot would run on its own, but not really well. I replaced the headgaskets and the coil(Weak spark) and it ran real good after that


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
First,I'd double-check the fuel,to make sure it doesn't have water in it.
If that's good,then check the carb mounting gaskets,for leaks.
If that's good.check the float needle/seat for dirt/clogging(it CAN happen ,...even with new ones !)as well as the jets.


----------



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies. I got it right ninny as the float on the carb was not adjusted correctly. Thought I had checked that but found a video that showed a different way and rechecked everything. I will check the head though as it still is not quite running as smoothly as I would like. The next issue is it does not appear to be charging the battery From looking at parts and reading appears it should have an alternator and a regulator i should check. Again thanks for the replies and help. It is a great little tractor and the front end loader is nice for moving small stuff


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Simplicity usually used the 4-wire regulator/rectifier,for their tractors,however it could have one of 6 types,depending on the charging coil(stator) used!
Look for where the wire(s) come out from under the flywheel,and then get a picture of it,and I can tell you WHICH system it has,and how to check it!


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

is the battery wore out? if not find the regulator/rectifier and check the electrical connections, could just be an old corroded connection.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok,did some checking, and that model shows the cast iron horizontal shaft engine,326437 series.
No regulator available for it,but you can find one ,aftermarket,that will work.
It SHOULD have a Delco Remy starter/generator on it,although some had the later type,that had a ring gear on the flywheel.
Pictures of the engine will help.


----------



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

Here is the tractor. It seems to be charging okay I think the issue is the float still not being adjusted and possibly the starter seliniod as occasionally when attempting to start it just makes a load clicking noise. Battery is new and test full


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok , the 2 yellow wires is what I was looking for,as well as the type #.
You have either the 10 Amp,or 16 Amp regulated system.
The yellow wires should connect to a regulator,that has a single lead out.
Charging rate will vary with engine speed,battery state of charge,and temperature .
Hopefully,these pics will help:
View attachment 29306


View attachment 29307


----------



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

Looking at a work table at a scrap yard today found a sovereign in really nice shape with the deck. Guy said 700 buy could probably get him down into the 5s. Has the Koehler motor


----------

